# What bit to use for this back band around window/door casing?



## RickDel (Mar 14, 2009)

Hello, I'm working on triming out a window and I need to add a back band to my 3 1/4" window and door casing so the chair rail doesn't extend past the casing. Can you guys tell me what bit I should be using for a back band like this? Thanks


----------



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

Rick,
That looks like a small ogee but that is a readily available molding off the shelf. Don't get me wrong, I'm all for doing it yourself, but sometimes it makes more sense to concentrate your efforts on things you can't get any other way.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hard to tell from the picture, could be small roman ogee. Replacing the casing with larger casing would be an ideal scenario, but not absolute. Making a back band is not hard to add to your existing trim & done all the time. You could add any profile you wish. Use a catalog or print some profiles from the internet & put next to match. Maybe buy some molding with that detail already or buy it with that detail with the thickness & use table saw to cut that part of detail off. Many ways to make this. For paint grade I would use popular as it machines well & paints easy with primer.


----------



## RickDel (Mar 14, 2009)

thanks tdublyou.... They don't sell it at my Lowes or HD, and my local lumber yard is a joke (always have to order what I want for top dollar). 

I was hoping I could easily route it out, but NOTHING seems easy in this project. I have spent HOURS on HOURS trying to find a solution to this chair rail and top cap problem (it extends beyond the chair rail). It's getting ridiculous. And now I don't even think the back band idea is going to work!!


----------



## Mike Dawson (Jul 28, 2010)

I know how you feel, don't you just hate it! lol



RickDel said:


> I was hoping I could easily route it out, but NOTHING seems easy in this project. I have spent HOURS on HOURS trying to find a solution to this chair rail and top cap problem (it extends beyond the chair rail). It's getting ridiculous. And now I don't even think the back band idea is going to work!!


----------



## RickDel (Mar 14, 2009)

Actually, the backband worked GREAT!! It was a little more work than what I expected, but it did work! (looks good too)


----------



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

RickDel said:


> thanks tdublyou.... They don't sell it at my Lowes or HD, and my local lumber yard is a joke (always have to order what I want for top dollar).
> 
> Rick,
> Sorry, living near a major city, I sometimes forget that not everyone has equal access to things.


----------

